# NIGHTSHOTS - Join the nightshots Pictures



## kibi

*Citizen promater professional diver´s titanium*


----------



## johnchoe

Are you looking for people to add shots to this thread? If you are, I'll play:

Seiko Sumo SBDC001 and Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Reno




----------



## kibi

*!*

great!


----------



## kibi

*Golana Aero Pro GMT









*


----------



## kibi

*Steinhart B-Uhr L.E.*


----------



## downer

Lum-Tec M2..


----------



## downer

Steinhart Military...


----------



## Reno

Ω Speedmaster b-)










And for those who wonder&#8230; _yes_, it's a white strap ;-)


----------



## kibi

*Steinhart Aviation stainless steel*


----------



## TheWatchObserver

I am sorry : I posted my 11 nightshots pictures at the wrong place...
It's HERE.
If anybody knows how to "transfer" the post in this Thread... Thanks.

Pierre

Pierre Gisclard
Chief editor / CEO
The Watch Observer
Email : [email protected]


----------



## kibi

*Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonphase 3576.50.00









*


----------



## kibi

*Archimede SportTaucher steel/orange
*


----------



## pindero

Kibi Ty jsi bůh |>


----------



## kibi

pindero said:


> Kibi Ty jsi bůh |>


jsem jen potulný fotograf hodinek... ;-) :-!


----------



## kibi

*Chopard Mille Miglia GT XL Chronograph 168459-3015*


----------



## kibi

*Certina DS Action*


----------



## TheWatchObserver

Guess which watch it is !


----------



## kibi

*Seiko SBBN017 Marine Master Professional - "Tuna Can" 









*


----------



## TheWatchObserver

And this one ?


----------



## kibi

*Christopher Ward 2009 Forum L.E.*


----------



## kibi

*Breitling Hercules*


----------



## Beyond Man

Orange Monster


----------



## TheWatchObserver

A new one.
No easy to know which watch it is...
Click the photo if you do not guess brand and model !


----------



## Eeeb




----------



## kibi

*Seiko 5 Sport SKZ253K1*


----------



## SynMike

Omega Speedmaster Moon to Mars:


----------



## kibi

SynMike said:


> Omega Speedmaster Moon to Mars:


very nice! 

*Casio RadioControlled WVA-430TDE-1A2VER*


----------



## TheWatchObserver

The Monday nightshot by The Watch Observer !


----------



## kibi

*Longines - pilot watch 30'*


----------



## kibi

*Luminox Evo Navy Seal Blackout 3051BO*


----------



## hdsixhundred

Heres mine ESQ Chronicle.


----------



## MaleBox

May I...

"Lonely Samurai"


----------



## Canon Fodder

Breitling Avenger Seawolf:


----------



## naunau




----------



## kibi

nice!


----------



## ctzn

B6 :-!


----------



## kibi

wow!


----------



## forestfortrees

Ball Fireman (Gen 1 with the tri colors :-!)









Another Sumo (with the bezel pip not at noon :roll


----------



## Reno




----------



## igorycha

Are you talking about lume shots?










Or night shots, which were taken at night ;-)



















Cheers


----------



## kibi

very nice!


----------



## nelsondevicenci




----------



## TheWatchObserver

A few new nightshots from The Watch Observer / just click on the picture when you do not know with watch it is :


----------



## oceanblue

Found this!


----------



## kibi

oceanblue said:


> Found this!


nice! 
OP...?


----------



## oceanblue

kibi said:


> nice!
> OP...?


Nay....Plasmir Milgraph


----------



## kibi

*Formex DS2000 GMT









*


----------



## mtate

Breitling Cockpit


----------



## 425Ranger




----------



## kibi

*Precista Italian*...


----------



## kibi

*Ondrej Berkus #14*


----------



## TheWatchObserver

Chopard Milli Miglia GMT Chrono


----------



## Canon Fodder

Breitling Avenger Seawolf:


----------



## BlackLight




----------



## watchgolfer

Pro Diver Sport.


----------



## kibi

*Traser P 6500 Type 6*


----------



## Chrissej

Omega planet ocean


----------



## robocopu

*I want to play !* *Zodiac Oceanaire ZO8003 !*


----------



## joe montana

A diver in dark...


----------



## hantulaut

A few shot of my watch.


----------



## kibi

nice!


----------



## Stonechild

Cool Pics man...


----------



## tommy_boy

My first post here. Fun stuff!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

*Ball lume shot*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kibi

*Casio G-Shock G-1710D-1AV Cockpit EDITION*


----------



## TheWatchObserver

Click on the photos if you want to see all the photos of each of those 3 nightshots.

Panerai Luminor PAM 357 (limited edition of 75 timepieces) with DLC surface treatment
Invisible at night :-d



Sinn 103 St Sa



Dodane Type 21 BNL tricompax


----------



## houndoggie




----------



## watchdaddy1

*Benarus Sea Devil*








*Irreantum*








*Doxa 5000t*


----------



## slips715

kibi said:


> *Steinhart B-Uhr L.E.*


This is nice!


----------



## slips715

*Le Chateau* Casual Mens wear


----------



## kibi

*Prim Hippo L.E. *


----------



## kibi

*homage pilot's watch made by Marfi*


----------



## kibi

*Doxa SUB 1200T DWL L.E. (Diving with legends)









*


----------



## TheWatchObserver

A new one by The Watch Observer: Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Memovox!


----------



## kibi

*kIBER* - pilot's watch...


----------



## kibi

*Lüm-Tec M25*


----------



## kibi

*Rocket N1 - Vostok Europe (1214/3000), 2426/2204048 


















*


----------



## sti-watchguy

Hey guys, this is my first post! Here's a couple for you.


----------



## kibi

*Glycine Airman 17 and Steinhart B-Uhr L.E.*


----------



## acroolite

just white sammie SS...


----------



## kibi

acroolite said:


> just white sammie SS...


nice! 

*Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim*


----------



## Gibson

A quick shot of my "mini monster"


----------



## kibi

*Breitling Avenger Seawolf*


----------



## markot

Orange Monster


----------



## kibi

*Oris TT1 300 m diver*


----------



## Silvertouran

My Vostok Energia 2


----------



## -=RC=-

Late afternoon will do










Breitling Colt


----------



## Fabricioab

very nice shots...

thankz....


----------



## hantulaut




----------



## kibi

*Prim Orlík L.E. 2010 *


----------



## BenL

Really awesome shots in this thread. Can you guys give me some pointers on how to shoot these, or with what camera settings?


----------



## flak-spammer

The past few nights I've been having fun attempting some lume shots with my two watches (Timex T2M761 and some unknown wenger swiss military).


Wenger Swiss Military and Timex Lumed by flakspammer, on Flickr


Lumed Timex T2M761 on crown by flakspammer, on Flickr


Wenger Swiss Military Lumed by flakspammer, on Flickr


fun with lume by flakspammer, on Flickr


Swiss Military Watch Lumed by flakspammer, on Flickr


Timex T2M761 by flakspammer, on Flickr

As for tips on how to do lume photography. Grab a tripod, and affix the camera to it. Switch the camera completely into manual, manually focus on the watch with the lights on. Turn the lights off. Have a dim light in the background (if you want to see the background) if you don't have it pretty close to black in the room. Set the TV, time value, or exposure time to about 5s, more if you it to be brighter. Set the AV, aperture value, to f/5.6 or so (this is really dependent on the lens). Expose the watch or watches to some bright light for maybe a minute or two to charge the lume. Then press the shutter button. Honestly the rest is about having fun and messing around. I was doing mine with a Canon 100mm macro and f/11 either 5s or so, or about 30s. Just fool around a bit and have fun!


----------



## kibi

BenL said:


> Really awesome shots in this thread. Can you guys give me some pointers on how to shoot these, or with what camera settings?


 Nikon D70, Sigma 17-70 macro, tripod, ISO 250, 6-10 sec., F9,5-11, sometime lightbrash...


----------



## BenL

Thanks!


----------



## BenL

These are pretty cool shots!


----------



## [Micha]

This is my good citizen. It gave me the right time every day of the last 13 years. But now I have to raplace it. The rechargeable battery seems to be almost dead and the second hand doesn't stop anymore when I pull out the crown. I think something is broken in the watch. The second hand also has a big play and doesn't make equal sized steps as you see in the nightshot.

-Michael


----------



## X.R.

Dievas Vortex








Hamilton Khaki








Orient Makos








Seiko Monster








PRS 29A Smiths








And a group shot


----------



## OJ Bartley

Here's a quick one. My everyday Esquire Centurion.


----------



## markot




----------



## kibi

*Citizen Promaster Eco-Drive AV0020-55H*


----------



## A MattR of Time

Seiko SKXA35










Citizen NH7350










Marathon SAR










Citizen Eco Zilla










Citizen Nighthawk










Seiko Kinetic SMY089P1










Aqualand Duplex










Citizen NY0040


----------



## SEoperator77

Casio Pro Trek PRG-110Y


----------



## TAGHeuerunder1000

kibi said:


> *Archimede SportTaucher steel/orange
> *


 WOW Awesome!!


----------



## sz28

Orient CEM75001B


----------



## kibi

nice!


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## castorx

nice pics and watches, thank you guys.


----------



## Bidle

*Three lume photo's*

Let me show you a few of my lume photo's,....


Franck Muller Casablanca 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Rolex Explorer II 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


IWC Big Pilot 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## A MattR of Time

*Re: Three lume photo's*

I really like Citizen's blue lume


----------



## megaforcer

*Re: Three lume photo's*

Old School:


----------



## gunnerx

*Re: Three lume photo's*

Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow


----------



## kormaking

3 Rolexes, 1 Breitling & 1 Omega


----------



## SynMike

A picture then a video of the same:


----------



## PsychoCemia

Christopher Ward C3IPK


Jacques Lemans GU159B​


----------



## kibi

nice!


----------



## lvt

Some crappy shots just to add diversity to the topic 


















​


----------



## Lok3sh

How do you take these night shots right?

Nevermind, my stupid self was not bothered to look up a few posts!


----------



## drickster

Here are mine....

my monsters....










Stowa....










and one more indoors of my Stowa....










and finally, adding in my Luminox and a citizen BL5250...


----------



## koska23

Reno said:


> Ω Speedmaster b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who wonder&#8230; _yes_, it's a white strap ;-)


Man, it looks sick on white leather! We must have the similar taste when it comes to watches, since I catch myself replying to your posts all the time! 

Cheers!


----------



## neuf75

A picture from Paris night


----------



## mikey mike nyc

not the best pic but here it is


----------



## mikey mike nyc




----------



## paul55

Citizen Chrono-Time AT:


----------



## kibi

Prim MPM Sport (3)


----------



## celter

The Yachtmaster:


----------



## naunau

Seiko OM







View attachment 397866


archimede pilot H








View attachment 397865


steinhart nav Buhr auto









View attachment 397868








Stowa flieger B
View attachment 397869


----------



## kibi

nice!


----------



## A MattR of Time

Just received a long time grail today.


----------



## MaleBox

The Last samurai


----------



## kibi

very nice!


----------



## GMT-II

Victorinox DiveMaster 500


----------



## victorarmd

Casio Black Label, lume-bright


----------



## paul55

Attesa Direct Flight


----------



## penmark

Orient Mako Blue


----------



## Frogman4me

awesome pics everyone!


----------



## Bubble

Corum Bubble diver


----------



## Bubble

Very very nice !



kibi said:


> *Ondrej Berkus #14*


----------



## kibi

Bubble said:


> Very very nice !


thank you!


----------



## tutorlw




----------



## Jazz.NL

My Grail, got it today. Old, but still going strong. 








With new lume that is.


----------



## kibi

*Seiko SNZF 19*


----------



## kormaking

PAM 111


----------



## kibi

*Steinhart Proteus L.E. WUS (2011)*


----------



## kibi

*Seiko SARB 017 Green Alpinist*


----------



## Mister No

Fortis pilot pro and Seiko chronograph 7T62


----------



## naunau




----------



## kibi

very nice!


----------



## tinknocker

Reactor fallout


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## kibi

*Ondrej Berkus #21 Ski & Mountains*


----------



## got6ponies




----------



## john wilson




----------



## kibi




----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## kibi

nice


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## TheWatchObserver

Milus TIRION TriRetrograde Seconds DLC:



Hanhart Pioneer Mk I (Primus 1938 Fliegerchronograph):


----------



## Bidle

Doxa 1200T 28.jpg by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## PiPPoI

My Tissot T-touch Trekking. It`s not much compared to some of the divers, but I still love it ;-).


----------



## kibi

Seiko SBDC001 SUMO


----------



## Reese's TimePieces

I miss my old Girard Perregaux Sea Hawk.


----------



## kibi

*Wenger 70434 LED Nomad









*


----------



## Dimer

Omega Seamaster Proplof 1200M 224.32.55.21.01.002 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


Breitling Superocean Heritage A1732024 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


IWC Vintage Collection Ingenieur IW323301 by dimervansanten, on Flickr


----------



## kibi

wow! very nice!


----------



## incognito

*Some of my Lume Shots*

Rolex Datejust Z Series 116200









Sinn UBlack Limited Edition









Stowa LE 2801 and Steinhart Nav B 44mm


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Some of my Lume Shots*

Rolex Submariner LV


----------



## incognito

*Re: Some of my Lume Shots*

Great Shots Dimer... love the compositions in your images. What camera / lens are u using?


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Some of my Lume Shots*



incognito said:


> Great Shots Dimer... love the compositions in your images. What camera / lens are u using?


Thanks!

I believe I used my Canon 7D for these shots, with a 50 1.8 (with macro rings) or 100 2.8.


----------



## watchman19




----------



## kibi

*Re: Some of my Lume Shots*



Dimer said:


> Rolex Submariner LV


amazing photo!


----------



## incognito

*Re: Some of my Lume Shots*



Dimer said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I believe I used my Canon 7D for these shots, with a 50 1.8 (with macro rings) or 100 2.8.


great... i have the same body and I will try these shots with my 180L Macro this weekend...


----------



## Sniper13




----------



## kibi

*Limes 1 Tausend*


----------



## kibi




----------



## mikesfweb

Awesome watches dude thanks for sharing keep it up.


----------



## fegan

Here are a few of my Seiko Black Monster:


----------



## Beyond Man




----------



## kibi

*Seiko SPS009 Ananta*


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## Heinchik

Nice i want to but that,, whts its prize


----------



## kibi

*My Black Monster*


----------



## blindranger

Seiko SKX007K1 by blindranger, on Flickr


----------



## SCE to AUX

Official Cosmonauts Automatic B-42 ,,,, stuck in a bar on earth! ;-)


----------



## AirMech74




----------



## kibi

*Seiko SNM009K White Samurai*










more pics here - *Seiko White Samurai - SNM009K part II. *


----------



## kibi

*Re: Seiko SNM009K White Samurai*

*Rolex GMT Master IIc*


----------



## kibi

*Re: Seiko SNM009K White Samurai*

*Steinhart B-Uhr L.E.*


----------



## savedbythebell

*Re: Seiko SNM009K White Samurai*

Ill play! My PO, 15 seconds is the maximum shutter speed i can get on my G12.


----------



## kibi

*Re: Seiko SNM009K White Samurai*

*Prim Tycho Brahe solitaire*


----------



## GMT-II

*Victorinox 500m Dive Master*


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## seniyajw

Cool, sounds good


----------



## Lil' Foo

Hamilton Khaki Navy GMT...




















.


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## kibi

Marathon Navigator Date


----------



## fatehbajwa

First attempt at a lume shot...........please be kind.


----------



## kibi

*Lüm Tec M27 Tungsten*


----------



## porschefan

"Night Shots" Here you go, enjoy.
















other "night shots"
Santa Fe
















San Francisco








Somewhere over Arizona








New York City








Paris








Catalina Island, from Laguna Beach, CA








East Slope of the Sierra Nevada, south of Lone Pine, CA


----------



## chuckf1

Not on my wrist --- but a screen saver for my Mac.


----------



## downtempo76

Boschett Cave Dweller









Black Monster









Orient Blue Mako









Seiko SRP043 "Spork"









Seiko SKX007


----------



## Txemizo

Seiko 5 SNZD13J1, Seiko 5 SNZE87J1 and Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## Swissz




----------



## floydfan33

Momentum Innerspace


----------



## iamj

#1. 
Left: Seiko Monster. 
Right: Stowa Airman LE2801









#2.
Foreground: Seiko Monster
Background: Stowa Airman LE2801









#3.
Left: Stowa Airman LE2801
Middle: Sinn U1
Right: Seiko Monster


----------



## milanzmaj

Omega Seamaster Chrono


----------



## Miroslav 2

Halios Bluering









Orsa Sea Viper


----------



## _Astro_

Nightshot of my SKX007 And my SKX033 mod. :









b-)


----------



## 3ther

My Seiko orange monster. Please excuse the cellphone picture.


----------



## Jerzee201

[03] by MJav, on Flickr


----------



## _Astro_

Seiko SNZH57J1 :









b-)


----------



## Sea-Wolf

NEAT!!

Love these types of shots. Here's a couple of mine I just fired up for the occasion (from left to right): Muhle Glashutte Sportsuhren (M12 Pilot) and Tutima Flieger GMT.


----------



## milanzmaj

Omega,Seiko Stargate,Chopard GMT,Iwc Aqatimer and Defy Defy is the best )))






























(defy) ))))


----------



## _Astro_

C40 Speedhawk nightshots :


















b-)


----------



## kibi

Lüm-Tec B1 Super Combat


----------



## tinknocker




----------



## kibi

Junghans Meister Pilot Automatic


----------



## kibi

Seiko SUN005


----------



## downtempo76

Jerzee201 said:


> [03] by MJav, on Flickr


That's an awesome pic!


----------



## kibi

Seiko 5 - SNX993


----------



## zyxwvu




----------



## kibi




----------



## Jerzee201

downtempo76 said:


> That's an awesome pic!


 Thank you! |>


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## fatehbajwa




----------



## Triton9




----------



## milanzmaj

Steinhard..Zenith ...IWC Aquatimer...Tisott...Oris,gmt Diver


----------



## tommy_boy

*
One of these days I'll get a better camera. In the mean time:*


----------



## amc687

Traser P6600


----------



## kibi

;-)

Marathon GSAR


----------



## kibi

Rolex Submariner


----------



## Sea-Wolf

^ Kibi: Beautiful!! 

And must say, I really enjoy seeing yours and other members' collections all lit up like that; very nice!! (and I'll see about charging a few more of mine up for your thread, as this is a really cool thread and, must also say, you've a really wonderful collection!. Just super). Cheers.


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## kibi

TAG Heuer Aquaracer 500M Calibre 5


----------



## chuckf1

Benarus Remora 2:


----------



## Akira pS

from Brazil....


----------



## JCH14

Here are some (ok) pictures of my Timberland HT2, which is fairly unusual so I have included a lighter image to show the watch itself. Settings on my Sony A200 were:
Aperture = f/7.1
Shutter Speed = 4s
ISO = 200
Focal Length (35mm) = 105mm


----------



## kibi

Fortis B-42 Flieger


----------



## kibi

FORTIS B-42 Black Mars 500 L.E.


----------



## firithmorgulion

invicta grand diver:
(i dont know why the watch is partial unsharp.....:think: )


----------



## kibi

Oris Williams


----------



## floydfan33

Meg 3 tonight.


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

Heather858 said:


> Are you looking for people to add shots to this thread? If you are, I'll play:
> 
> Seiko Sumo SBDC001 and Omega Speedmaster Professional


SBDC001


----------



## Nathanours




----------



## SaMaster14

Its a crappy phone picture, because I was at a party, but here's the Tag under a blacklight:


----------



## kibi




----------



## Andy H

Steinhart x 2


----------



## Akira pS

hello, from Brazil!!!!!


----------



## Akira pS

Hello, from Brazil skx007K and SKX009J


----------



## milanzmaj

Omega Planet ocean Chrono


----------



## The Elf

Traser Classic Chrono


----------



## Andyz

*Seiko 6105 Diver









*


----------



## kibi

Ondrej papi Berkus "Carbon"


----------



## Akira pS

Hello Friends, here in Brazil, I wish a Merry Christmas

Seiko SKX 009J


----------



## 00110010000010011001




----------



## hantulaut

Seiko Kinetic dive SKA383P1


----------



## sbl212




----------



## kibi

Glycine Combat Chrono


----------



## therion

Hi guys, my first post in nightshots and I'm opening with a shot of my SS Ecozilla accompanied by my favorite Omega of all times-the Ploprof.


----------



## kibi

Citizen AS4050-51E


----------



## therion

Wow, this is just what i wanted to see  I'm looking for a durable daily rocker and one of the watches considered is also this Citizen, though unbelievably expensive in Slovenia . Nice lume, is it also so blue in person? I just love blue lume


----------



## [email protected]

Great photo Therion. Omega is stunningly beautiful (bolj močna)  and I do hope that you are not dissapointed with the Citizen. ;-)


----------



## whitestardan

Oris Meistertaucher:










Invicta Reserve Grand Diver:


----------



## szavu21

My new Citizen signature perpetual diver :


----------



## Andrew Watkins

My first post on WUS, night shot of Tissot T-Touch Expert Ti


----------



## kibi

Seiko SDGA003


----------



## kibi

Sinn 103 St


----------



## kormaking




----------



## kibi




----------



## fatehbajwa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kibi

*Fortis Frisson Rolf Sachs L.E.*


----------



## Tosainu

CX SWISS MILITARY 20000 FEET


----------



## twstdstng

love this


kibi said:


> Citizen AS4050-51E


----------



## milanzmaj

Omega PO 42 mm







Omega James Bond







IWC aqutimer 2000







Omega PO 45.5







Seiko Velatura quartc







Steanhard







Bell & Ross 123 vintage







Zenith defy ))the best







Seiko Stargate







and.....anather time more my son s


----------



## gippy

Lights off!







Spot on!








Kemmner Flieger Automatic


----------



## KingK12

I want to get mine in here too !


----------



## Siebeck

Speedbird III PRS 22


----------



## fatehbajwa

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Psycho

Seamasters... One AT one Bond


----------



## TheRaconteur

Seamaster Pro


----------



## jeffbethd

Helson Shark Diver, 45mm, tobacco dial on leather


----------



## jeffbethd

Helson Shark Diver - Black/Orange full lume dial










Helson Shark Diver - SS/Blue full lume dial










Parnis U-Boat Homage with Kent Parks relume


----------



## TheRaconteur

Couldn't choose the best so here's a few. Yes, it's AM. o|


----------



## kibi




----------



## jricher82

Seiko Snow Monster MOD








Seiko Black Monster


----------



## SgtClaymore

Here's another one....


----------



## kibi

edit: sorry


----------



## fatehbajwa




----------



## Janos

Something different.


----------



## WristFiend

B&R Vintage 120 movt


----------



## jricher82

Deep Blue AP Chrono


----------



## kibi

Luminox 3089


----------



## dpioli

Deep Blue Marine Diver 500 and Master 2000 + Benarus Moray


----------



## kibi

Damasko DC67


----------



## Led Zep

IWC Aquatimer 2000


----------



## Sea-Wolf

Breitling Superocean Heritage 42 (SOH...with friends. 









Cheers.


----------



## KuKu427

Oris TT1 Chronograph


----------



## Hanwen

Speedy Reduced and SMP 300.


----------



## dpioli

Benarus Moray, Deep Blue Master 2000, Oris Small Second, 2 Citizen Aqualand and Ocean7 LM-2


----------



## Sea-Wolf

Rolex Explorer I









Cheers


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

Tuna Can


----------



## backarelli

...my short movie about Citizen BL5251-51l






...and picture of Seiko snzg13


----------



## Genabis74

Here's my Deep Blue ProAqua 1500


----------



## kibi

Fortis B-47 BB L.E.


----------



## backarelli

kibi said:


> Fortis B-47 BB L.E.


 ...uuuuuuuuuu , *very powerful watch*


----------



## macleod1979

kibi said:


> Fortis B-47 BB L.E.


Very nice , I think I wanna buy one now!


----------



## Horhe

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## Sea-Wolf

Breguet Type XXI Flyback Aviation Chrono (Ref. 3810-Civilian Version):









Cheers


----------



## rockmastermike

JLC NSD:










Seiko Tuna (SBBN017)


----------



## rockmastermike

Stowa Seatime


----------



## rockmastermike

Seiko Solar Chrono (SSC021)


----------



## Apopka

Russian Diver on Distressed Strap (INVICTA-5852)


----------



## Daboryder

Modded Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay


----------



## Andyz

My 1974 Pulsar


----------



## kimjmoon

Reno said:


> Ω Speedmaster b-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for those who wonder&#8230; _yes_, it's a white strap ;-)


I know its been awhile since this was originally posted, but I have to say I like itb-) It took me a few seconds to realize that you are playing off of the Saturn V rocket. works for me. Enjoy!


----------



## downtempo76

Couple shots I took recently. I'm still learning!


----------



## priest

Seiko Frankenmonster...orange.


----------



## kibi

*Citizen ProMaster Eco-Drive BY2000-55E*


----------



## merl

Vostok Komandirskie K-34


----------



## Triton9




----------



## kibi

Steinhart Ocean-1 GMT


----------



## diseno




----------



## kibi




----------



## pammerman

Cool Shot!!!


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## diseno

Kibi, perfect light and you used the right time to shot


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## hiro1963

Citizen BN0000-04H


----------



## hiro1963

Seiko SSC021P1


----------



## hiro1963

Citizen BN0000-04H again.


----------



## kibi




----------



## gillmanjr

*Oris TT1 Diver*









*Lum-Tec V2*









*Fortis Spacematic*









*Dievas Focal*









*Christopher Ward Speedhawk*


----------



## kibi

*Citizen JP3040-59E*


----------



## tutorlw




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## GroovyGI

Marathon Stopwatch


----------



## Fomenko

German watches have excellent lume, too!


----------



## MaleBox

Seiko MM300 SDBX001


----------



## Mr_Skoog




----------



## diseno




----------



## FORMULa

Human Time Project HTP-1 with [email protected]


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

PAM00422


----------



## kibi

Maurice Lacroix MasterPiece MP7158


----------



## wilsonhui

Victorinox Chrono Classic - Brown - Lume Shot by Wilson Hui, on Flickr


----------



## kibi

Tudor Hydro 1200


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

VSA Airboss 241507

Don't believe everything you see regarding lume. Shots were taken within minutes of each other. Neat what you can do with the right camera...


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

This could get addicting. My Speedy date


----------



## kibi

Perrelet Turbin


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont Supermarine and old school B737! Cheers Jimb-)


----------



## kibi




----------



## Rodi

First Archimede Flieger










Second Deep Blue Pro Aqua Diver










Third in real dark Deep Blue Pro Aqua Diver










Greeting Rodi


----------



## Mikey.S

Armida A1


----------



## kibi




----------



## Fomenko

Magrette Moana Pacific Diver


----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## masterdelgado




----------



## DaveW




----------



## TankstaGangsta

Casio Diver


----------



## steuerman

*DB T100 Flat tubes*








*Aeromatic 1912 Lume dial aviator*








*Sottomarino Lucciola Superlume modded Diver*








*Tutima NATO 798 Military Chrono*








*Invicta Adrenaline Wakestter*








*Photo Note: all shots done under black light;-)*


----------



## Will3020

Seiko Pro Diver in full Lume Effect


----------



## Medphred




----------



## Sea-Wolf

Cheers


----------



## Relentless602

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fomenko

IWC Aquatimer 2000


----------



## naunau

View attachment 984746


View attachment 984747


View attachment 984748


View attachment 984749


----------



## Lil' Foo




----------



## IamtheToph

Here are some lume-shots.

View attachment 988124


View attachment 988125


View attachment 988126


----------



## Sea-Wolf

FLIEGERS!!!

Tutima Classic Flieger
View attachment 993737


Muhle-Glashutte Pilot (M12)
View attachment 993739


Breguet Type XXI (Aviator's Fly-back Chronograph)
View attachment 993740


Cheers


----------



## kibi

Casio G-Shock G-800D










Casio G-Shock G-9000


----------



## Borg51

Where is the LED forum?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kibi

Borg51 said:


> Where is the LED forum?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


I don't know...


----------



## aBeast




----------



## DucanAndersonWatchDealer

Some good looking photos I see.


----------



## kibi




----------



## swift

View attachment 1009125


----------



## Deko

View attachment 1012259


View attachment 1012261


View attachment 1012263


View attachment 1012264


View attachment 1012267


View attachment 1012268


View attachment 1012269


View attachment 1012270


----------



## kibi

Omega Ploprof


----------



## spdu4ia

I


----------



## twingo




----------



## kibi

Enzo Mechana


----------



## kibi




----------



## Bryan66




----------



## H3RRINGTON

SNK805 Lume by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


The Divers All Together by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


IMG_0819 by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr


Low Light Lume by H3RRINGTON, on Flickr

My shots don't compare to most of the ones in this thread by a long shot but I thought I'd thow mine in anyhow


----------



## ocean9




----------



## jre

Steinhart OVM


----------



## kibi




----------



## Lander

Marathon Navigator & GSAR [Tritium]







KHS Platoon [Tritium] & Marathons







Quicksilver 2700 [Luminescent paint], KHS Platoon & Marathons


----------



## FitzroyTom




----------



## kibi

Traser Automatic Master


----------



## Beer O'Clock

Some really great shots in this thread.


----------



## Bryan66




----------



## JScottB

New member here saying hello.


----------



## dinexus

Awfully proud of this one:


----------



## Beer O'Clock

dinexus said:


> Awfully proud of this one:


Fantastic shot.


----------



## tfinnan

Moray 500m. The lume is bright enough that you might be able to read the dial if you look closely enough.

-T


----------



## MAURUS




----------



## FoudesMontres

Mmmmm DB 









Sent from my hangover Tapatalk 2


----------



## BenL

kibi said:


> Traser Automatic Master


Great shot. Kibi strikes again.


----------



## Beer O'Clock




----------



## dinexus

Beer O'Clock said:


> Fantastic shot.


Damn, thanks!


----------



## eole 1th

hi dears


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

Alpina Adventure


----------



## Levit

Marathon GSAR


----------



## kibi

Laco Las Vegas


----------



## mrk

My old Mako:


----------



## dave81

Glows


----------



## jeffbethd




----------



## kibi




----------



## Hanwen

Here's my latest...


----------



## porschefan

Ball EH GMT II



Tutima Grand Classic Havana LE


Oris Diver Date


IWC Spitfire (3717)

same, at sunset


Paris


----------



## kibi




----------



## sinner777




----------



## kibi

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Flyback Chronograph


----------



## Mr_Skoog




----------



## tfinnan

Searambler 1200T.










-T


----------



## kibi

*Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Q1778470*


----------



## kibi




----------



## billyjean622

What a shinning time! Great and entertaining pictures


----------



## kibi




----------



## Henry Krinkle

All black ceramic Rado D-Star:

.



.

.

Rado Centrix



.

.

Rado Original XL:

.

.

.


----------



## kibi




----------



## OmegaCosmicMan




----------



## kibi




----------



## billyjean622

All images are super :-!


----------



## jamface54

kibi said:


>





kibi said:


>


They're just epic


----------



## Jrunr

kibi said:


> *Maurice Lacroix MasterPiece MP7158
> *


This is one of my personal favorites!!|>


----------



## easyview

Seiko SKX007








Group shot


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## fad




----------



## dewood

kibi said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Flyback Chronograph


green on that watch looks great in the dark


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Here's a few shoots from me. 



Roberto


----------



## Cacator




----------



## tatooist77

Such amazing watches up there :-!.... But I dunno why my heart is always focused on these two watches b-)


----------



## kibi

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 600 M Omega Co-Axial 45.5 mm


----------



## mrk




----------



## Ch3mical

Nighthawk 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## indrasaj




----------



## kibi

Breitling for Bentley - Bentley Light Body Midnight Carbon


----------



## kibi




----------



## tfinnan

Ti-Zilla.


----------



## milanzmaj

Omega 9300,Oris c small second,Rolex Sea Dwller














Tourby
http://

Steinhart
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSCN7366.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

Sea Dweller,Breitling Superocean II,*Panerai PAM 339
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/DSCN5859.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]
IWC Aquatimer
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/m...-44fd-87c6-5672c6ef5bb1_zps84e396d7.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

Omega PO 42 mm Orange
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/milanzmaj/media/014-2.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]

*


----------



## H2F




----------



## sbl212




----------



## took

Great photos!

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kibi

U-Boat U-42


----------



## polonorte2

Dark times...


----------



## kibi

Montblanc Timewalker Chronovoyager UTC


----------



## kibi

Zenith Pilot


----------



## kibi

Bell & Ross BRS White Phantom


----------



## Lil' Foo

Magrette Mona Pacific Diver




























.


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

Omega Constellation


----------



## tfinnan

-T


----------



## primabaleron

Baby Ploprof


----------



## David Kleinfeld




----------



## fatehbajwa

The Dagaz Thunderbolt


----------



## kibi

Bell & Ross BR-01-93 GMT


----------



## Siebeck

I would like to share an UV shot


uv light tabletop von absolute_rookie auf Flickr


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra XXL (231.13.49.10.06.001)


----------



## kibi




----------



## IkonGuru

SWISS MILITARY by CHRONO 20056 ST-1M


----------



## IkonGuru

ALPHA PLANET OCEAN


----------



## little big feather

Today...ROLEX GMT IIc


----------



## O2AFAC67

Breitling Chronomat Evolution...


----------



## tfinnan

O2AFAC67 said:


> Breitling Chronomat Evolution...


Awesome bund! Where'd it come from?

-T


----------



## O2AFAC67

tfinnan said:


> Awesome bund! Where'd it come from?
> -T


HI, T. Check your PM's... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## tfinnan

JSAR.

(Apparently Tapatalk is having trouble this evening - close your eyes and imagine an uber-bright quartz diver.)

-T

Edit: working now!


----------



## kibi




----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## JSI

I'll add too:


----------



## kibi

*Chopard Mille Miglia Chronograph stainless steel*


----------



## gabor7676

Aviator...


----------



## arodprn

downer said:


> Lum-Tec M2..


Hello all...

Here's my Victorinox Swiss Army 500M in Gunmetal PVD Lume Shot.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia

I


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## kibi

Invicta Pro Diver 11748


----------



## arodprn

Wow...nice shots guys!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vracer111

The night collection...










(Orient SP [Model UNE4002B], Bertucci A-2T [Model 12070], Orient BRZ GT300 [Model TT0Y008D], Lum-Tech M48, Orient Defender [Model ET0N002B]

Individual...


----------



## polonorte2

Reserve Grand Diver...


----------



## galliano

Armida A2


----------



## polonorte2

Reserve Grand Diver...


----------



## Drudge

My SKX173 on the laptop:


----------



## Click & Caliber

Brightest is a Seiko Baby Monster


----------



## dbuergi

Kemmner Turtle


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## supawabb

Citizen EcoZilla




Helson SD


----------



## revshock

Deep Blue Watches: Abyss II, Alpha Marine T-100, and Valjoux


----------



## DMCBanshee




----------



## Szymon_Kra




----------



## Drudge

Ocean7 LM-4T under different lighting:


----------



## marko14

Moscow Classic Spitfire


----------



## DMCBanshee

Artego 500M


----------



## tfinnan

Lum-Tec M67.








Sandwich dial + Lum-Tec's lume = awesome.

-T


----------



## citjet




----------



## Click & Caliber

Citizen ECOZILLA! w/ a slight reflection off my desk


----------



## hun23

Pelagos & Expy ii


----------



## ENRGZR




----------



## naunau




----------



## BlueDog66

My SNZH53 on Hirsch leather


----------



## b'oris




----------



## zilch0md

*Citizen BV1085-14E

*Mike


----------



## b'oris

_.....rear of the year contender_


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## kibi

Tissot T-Touch


----------



## PJ S

Interesting Tissot kibi.

My former Victorinox Officer's Day Date:





Oh, kibi, would you give me a reply to the PMs I sent you, about you know what. Cheers.


----------



## kibi




----------



## Sedlinarkrage

Please excuse the imperfect composition


----------



## abo_hosni

More info: Work log: My custom watch project, your opinion matters - Page 2


----------



## Sedlinarkrage




----------



## WOEHAA

My Seiko Orange Monster SKX781K1 in pitch dark (8 sec exposure)


----------



## beeman101

My omega smp


----------



## Nokie

Nice. My nightlight is not that strong.....


----------



## b'oris

Time to reflect.......


----------



## Jrunr

With all of these great pictures on here, which one is the *community favorite?**

*Which one do you all like the best?


----------



## whitter45

My seiko

DSC_5517 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## transit98

classic dlc tsunami


----------



## zilch0md

Sedlinarkrage said:


> Please excuse the imperfect composition
> View attachment 1371071


This is a beautiful photo! Seriously, very nice!

Mike


----------



## Timerider

not much!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kibi

Luminox 8817GQ


----------



## nin.

PAM 233


----------



## nin.

Sinn EZM3 by e n n e a, on Flickr


Sinn EZM3 by e n n e a, on Flickr


----------



## kibi




----------



## naunau




----------



## Roberto Jaksic

Tx

Roberto


----------



## Memphis1

Tudor BB


----------



## rockmastermike

Stowa Seatime










Bremont SOLO










Bremont MBII










Tudor Pelagos


----------



## kibi




----------



## andrey_

Blancpain FF


----------



## john.w.starr

Bremont Supermarine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwpfreitas




----------



## kibi

Doxa SUB 800Ti


----------



## P1723

IWC Pilot Mark XVII


----------



## diseno

Steinhart Nav. B Chrono II DLC


----------



## Nokie

Excellent picture. Very nice.


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## P1723

diseno said:


> Steinhart Nav. B Chrono II DLC


beautiful...i like this pc


----------



## P1723




----------



## Nokie

Again, very nice.


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## W990

kibi said:


>


Which Citizen is this?


----------



## kibi

here


----------



## kibi




----------



## O2AFAC67

The unfortunately discontinued Windrider Crosswind. The only Breitling chronograph ever designed with *ALL* hands and hour indices lumed. The Romans on this piece are stunning any time day or night. Major regrets at selling this piece but at least it's owned by a good friend who treasures it and wears it all the time... 
Best,
Ron

Edit: Correction - the later Caliber 44 "Big Date" Blackbird also had all hands and indices lumed as well but the indices were "sticks", not Romans.


----------



## Terpits

Tudor Pelagos


----------



## dinexus

Ball EMII Big Boy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kibi




----------



## Nokie

Great image.


----------



## kibi

thanks


----------



## kibi




----------



## dinexus

Nokie said:


> Great image.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonP

A different kind of night shot. 










You guys have some gorgeous pictures!


----------



## papa_giorgio

El Primero Original 1969


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## rhst1

Great photo!


----------



## kibi




----------



## beeman101




----------



## bomba

Evening shot !


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi




----------



## debasercl

kibi said:


>


Nice! Which watch is that?
Thanks.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## kibi

It is Omega 231.10.42.21.01.002 
Aqua Terra 150 M Omega Co-Axial 41.5 mm


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

Ocean7 LM7


----------



## kibi

Seiko "Black Bay" (SNZH55)


----------



## mrk




----------



## thirstyturtle

Seiko Sports 100 Chrono 7T32-7D99 on drab olive NATO:


----------



## -endo-

playing around with the camera over the weekend


----------



## Jrunr

Breitling Chronospace:



















Omega PO:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## groucho

My Steinhart OVM under black light


----------



## mrk




----------



## kibi

Citizen Orca


----------



## Kauf2947

Ball Engineer II Marvelight


----------



## xcape




----------



## smatrixt

Was doing some drawing in my office with a lamp I rarely use. Turned it off to go to bed and noticed this. My "constellation"


----------



## kibi




----------



## Nokie

Great looking lume.


----------



## kibi

Seiko New Black Monster (SRP307K1)


----------



## Chrissej

Planet Ocean Liquidmetal


----------



## smatrixt

Did a full second exposure. The kinetic on the far left is almost dead so the second hand ticks 2 seconds. Kind of cool for the picture.

Seiko Kinetic > PO > Seiko 5 > Seiko 007 > Hamilton Khaki Field King


----------



## kibi

Casio W-735 H-8A2


----------



## ddldave




----------



## kibi




----------



## ddldave




----------



## Georgeck

Aquatimer time...


----------



## Berkut

Casio A-158


----------



## kibi




----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## R.P.J. Jansen

Playing with blacklight.


----------



## DMCBanshee

*Helberg CH6 
*


----------



## chriscentro




----------



## kibi




----------



## k3vin




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## tisoy

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm007




----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## DMCBanshee

*Helson Shark Diver 
*









*Seiko Stargate
*


----------



## kibi




----------



## dinexus




----------



## mrk




----------



## kibi




----------



## flying.fish

I think nothing compares to a Timex Indiglo when it comes to night vision...


----------



## brunemto

Helberg CH6


----------



## kibi




----------



## kibi

PAM524


----------



## vit

Very nice Kibi, beter than the promotion pictures.


----------



## kibi

thanks!


----------



## Sixracer

My Deep Blue Daynight Ops diver. 
I love those T-100 tubes!


----------



## marko14

Seiko SUN021P1


----------



## ADO91

Ball Spacemaster Glow


----------



## gm78

Seiko SKA465 vs. Seiko SNZH07 vs. rubber duck :-d


----------



## romseyman




----------



## TNesher

nighthawk - Citizen


----------



## diseno




----------



## andrewklari

hello guys im new in this forum good morning from Greece


----------



## Rudi K

ESQ lume shot.


----------



## YUGE08

First post


----------



## bronxbomber252




----------



## z-sky.ru




----------



## ttparrot




----------



## ttparrot

Cheap watch, but great lume.


----------



## ttparrot

My Tudor BB.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards


----------



## mrk

Night enough for ya?


----------



## kibi




----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## PJ S




----------



## nelsondevicenci

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimz911




----------



## nimz911

View attachment DSC02113.jpg


----------



## Memphis1

...


----------



## lawlessflyer

:-!






* We're all lit up now*b-)


----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## UmpaHimself




----------



## dinexus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimz911




----------



## roknfreewrld

Quick cell phone shot


----------



## Visitor Phil




----------



## took

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## seconds

My Benarus Moray 40mm.


----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## carlowus




----------



## giorgos mg




----------



## firithmorgulion




----------



## Will3020

carlowus said:


>


Supreme shot there


----------



## cardgenius




----------



## Fomenko




----------



## Dejadragon

Tag Heuer WA1411 from 1993 still going strong.


----------



## whoa

Hexa F74 LE diver



















-Sent using Rock, Paper and the occasional Scissors-


----------



## cybercat

'


----------



## buddhabar




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## PJ S




----------



## Worm007




----------



## QinetiQ




----------



## Tycho Brahe

S&W PVD mod
Seiko Skx007 mod


----------



## yvliew




----------



## zoltanh

*Citizen BJ7010-59E ("Asian" Nighthawk)
*


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

View attachment DSC00013.jpg
Seiko AStron SBXA045


----------



## Mariusz888

Glycine Airman Seven


----------



## devils9

Tag Heuer Professional Chrono


----------



## O2AFAC67

ALL hands and indices... The Breitling Crosswind from the Windrider series...


----------



## 41Mets

Sweet lume on the Cobra de Calibre 3 Bronze DLC


----------



## 41Mets

One of my favorite things about the lume on this watch is when you can see the lume and the watch dial at the same time.


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## dinexus

Aquadive BS100 with the lights of Key West off in the distance.


----------



## 41Mets

Wow



dinexus said:


> Aquadive BS100 with the lights of Key West off in the distance.


----------



## Makhdoom

Planet Ocean 8500








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## swordfish_101

Here is a shot of my Seiko SNA481P On a bright day passing under a bridge....by the way full review of the watch here with more pics:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f78/seik...-my-subjective-review-loads-pics-1840034.html


----------



## emils

I just love this photographs  Really amazing!


----------



## 41Mets

These are incredible. My favorite shot of mine is when it's getting dark and you can still see the full dial with the start of the lume.


----------



## gm78




----------



## buddhabar




----------



## geezerbutler

Schofield Signalman:


----------



## 41Mets

Megalodon


----------



## mpfrost

Love this thread! Thank you to everybody who has contributed!


----------



## yvliew

Seiko SNZD27


----------



## Gunnar_917




----------



## watchnbuy

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3rto

Citizen Wingman


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001




----------



## 41Mets

I love seeing the progression of my watch and the dial as it gets darker


----------



## Jerry P




----------



## DCWatchBos

Seiko SKX007J1


----------



## gm78

Seiko SNZF17


----------



## gm78

Seiko SNZH55 FFF mod


----------



## R-H

1967 still glows, just not for long.


----------



## R-H

1967s


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## bronxbomber252

Lume shot









Under NVG compatible lighting


----------



## Crabtree

Sun heading down....


----------



## dhdimitrov

Not the best quality - taken by nexus 5 phone.


----------



## gm78

Seiko SKX171


----------



## mdwilson

Alba Manta






~


----------



## FoudesMontres

Here, was having a lume fight with my watches


----------



## mdwilson




----------



## gm78




----------



## Liamjacobi89

Rolex PAINTING with Lume :grin:

Www.Diamond-Canvas.com


----------



## petem

That looks amazing!! Is that the OEM lume?


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## tiwuxs

Seiko SNZF17 Dagaz Seamaster C1 Luminova


----------



## spdu4ia




----------



## HamiltonGuy

So much lume!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsnfrigate

Amazing lume 😊


----------



## O2AFAC67

Certain lighting conditions will highlight the DuPont "Delrin" chronograph brake fitted to the Breitling caliber 12 Lemania movement Display Back Cosmonaute... b-)
Best,
Ron


----------



## gm78




----------



## watchnbuy

D.i.s.c.o. monster

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnbuy

Again.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## sattlite

Magrette night shot








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## don-venditore

OSP


----------



## thirstyturtle

Seiko SNZG15:


----------



## kiwizak




----------



## MattyMac




----------



## FoudesMontres




----------



## lawlessflyer

One thing I did like about my Armida 500... Killer LumeZzz!! C3


----------



## watchdaddy1

turtle










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## gm78

Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

sorry I'm a lume junkie



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## lawlessflyer

Lights out


----------



## thirstyturtle

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


I'd like to see this one with the lights ON


----------



## thirstyturtle

Maratac Pilot ARC:


----------



## watchdaddy1

thirstyturtle said:


> I'd like to see this one with the lights ON












Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Pcurtin8

Very cool:+1:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## watchfan2

wow...awesome!


----------



## FoudesMontres




----------



## watchdaddy1

srp777










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thirstyturtle

Seiko SKX007 on left, Seiko SNZG15 on right:


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Flint7

Top row from left to right:

Victorinox dive master 500 chrono
Seiko 5Sports Sarz008
Casio Edifice EQB-500

Bottom row:

Citizen BJ7000-52E Nighthawk










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siebeck

Speedbird lume shot by Sebastian, auf Flickr


----------



## ffemt

That's a beauty. Adding that to the list of watches to buy before I die.



downer said:


> Steinhart Military...


----------



## gm78




----------



## rony_espana

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## isabelina

I love night shots:

1st: german flieger made by a watch maker. without brand:

View attachment 7596146


----------



## isabelina




----------



## isabelina

back:


----------



## isabelina

And my crepas:


----------



## FoudesMontres

It's Hami time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78




----------



## watchdaddy1

Hamilton










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## gm78




----------



## Nokie




----------



## DeskDiver009

Tudor Black Bay Red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## craigmorin4555

Magrette tiki









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flint7

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


What's the watch brand & model name?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Flint7 said:


> What's the watch brand & model name?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk












Benarus Moray Dart dial Bronze

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Flint7

watchdaddy1 said:


> Benarus Moray Dart dial Bronze
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Nice looking watch.. Is this a vintage piece ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Flint7 said:


> Nice looking watch.. Is this a vintage piece ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


No it Bronze so it patina's with age.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## sashator




----------



## FoudesMontres

Just received yesterday, Bulova Moon watch re-edition 
I will take better screens soon and edit this post .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davelemi

*Sinn 656 and Sig Sauer P226*


----------



## ddldave




----------



## giorgos mg

G.


----------



## gm78

Helson Skindiver


----------



## thirstyturtle

Seiko SKX007, bead-blasted, sword hands, Yobokies DLC bezel insert, on a bead-blasted Super Engineer II:


----------



## farcry33

Steinhart 47mm vintage.....Fully charged but doesn't last very long.


----------



## PHRANKL1N

ddldave said:


>


Beautiful! Love the shot.


----------



## AncientSerpent

From iPhone 6+


----------



## Carl Stevens

wow, great shots, especially the one with the knight and a horse, fantastic concept


----------



## watchdaddy1

Nomos










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki




----------



## ddldave

Splendid! What model of Seiko 5 is that?


----------



## anabuki

"Sea Urchin" aka SNZF 17


----------



## tmy

The JR Aquascope glowing in my wrist 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FoudesMontres

tmy said:


> The JR Aquascope glowing in my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really love the thin sexy legs.. errrm indexes and hands ..and that color, simply soothing!


----------



## FoudesMontres

farcry33 said:


> View attachment 8016250
> 
> 
> Steinhart 47mm vintage.....Fully charged but doesn't last very long.


If you can still see a "whitish" color at 5am it's good enough


----------



## anabuki




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## SilverSurfer777




----------



## alex79

speedmaster







hulk







skxs







GMTiic







pelagos







stowa flieger







seamaster


----------



## paolo14




----------



## craigmorin4555

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumblucky

My new SKX007. The lume is unreal on this things









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANev

A very hard to get Fortis lume!


----------



## cmdErrX




----------



## montres

*Thunderbolt






*


----------



## SergiNS

​


----------



## gm78




----------



## alex79

gm78 said:


> View attachment 8592762


How's the lume lasting and glowing on the hydra please? 
It surely looks sexy


----------



## joebloggs13

Longines Heritage Military 1938 chronograph


----------



## Nokie




----------



## freshprince357

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khoi Nguyen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Superluminova in _methacrylate :-d

My experiment..:think: 








_


----------



## kudalaut888

White Seamaster, rare


----------



## diseno




----------



## AncientSerpent

Vostok Kommanderski


----------



## squisito




----------



## b'oris




----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## freshprince357

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprince357

Some amazing night lume shots here! Well done 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Envoyé de mon MI 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge




----------



## freshprince357

I double posted. Guess I need more LUME!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polonorte2

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78




----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## gm78




----------



## Watch Mechanic

​


----------



## carducci

Citizen Evolution 5


----------



## antiqueaddiction




----------



## Medic1013

Great shot


Drudge said:


>


----------



## ac7ss

In the office... (Casio Lineage Solar Waveceptor)








Better lume shot:









My Parnis GMT:









Seiko SRP715:


----------



## gm78




----------



## Frossty

@gm87
awesome collection nightshot


----------



## gm78

Thank you.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Jharris888

Love the lume!


----------



## Tiss0t

SKX LUMESHOT.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## jimmibaton

Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500 Green


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## fancywatchz

jimmibaton said:


> Deep Blue Pro Aqua 1500 Green
> 
> View attachment 11921218


That's some amazing lume. It makes the watch look digital.


----------



## Trinityten

Oris BC3 Advanced Day Date


----------



## Ivan Chua

Oris BC3 with Vario Nato strap


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## Norway_006

Fly me to the moon


----------



## jlowe6269

Seiko Monster MOD


----------



## Nort2068

View attachment DSC01153.jpg


----------



## Smokin_Tex




----------



## Blurter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Culto

Cool thread


----------



## Skidrock




----------



## alex79

Hoping this complies









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko

My turtle SRP773









Отправлено с моего MI 5s через Tapatalk


----------



## jimmibaton

My Laco Rostock


















Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## wcannon32

Seiko 5 nothing special, first post I'll add more to this thread.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets

Cascais









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fsupartyboy850

G Shock GWG-1000


----------



## 4nn4

Despite it's only 1 of many Chinese unknown rough digital (children) model, but it has 3 separate colour backlight as illuminator on its display....







And here's the watch


----------



## Denesenko

Seiko SRP773 and my custom made pilot









Отправлено с моего MI 5s через Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko

Seiko SRP773 and my custom made pilot









Отправлено с моего MI 5s через Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time




----------



## JDM8

My SKX013 glowing like a torch!


----------



## lvt

Steinhart O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## kmitch00

Thumb up


----------



## drram1966




----------



## lvt

O1 GMT









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## drram1966

Helson Shark Diver 45mm


----------



## MainePorsche

Gulfmaster


----------



## alex79

PP









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinemafia

What's Swiss Quartz, full titanium and has more lume than it knows what to do with? The Bertooch


----------



## k7irish




----------



## Vanstr




----------



## Reno




----------



## jamsatoe

Cool!


----------



## bloodyhell

Loving the looks of this!


----------



## Combat Jump

Marathon 46mm SAR, at night; then through PVS-7's.


----------



## ryanboude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbzee

Helson bronze SD


----------



## jbzee

Armida A4


----------



## mtnmvr

Raven Trekker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gychang03

ryanboude said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


love the blue!


----------



## Vanstr

Love to lume color of the Omega!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Airlyss

Feel like there should be a game where people have to guess watch models based only on lume shots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrk

Did some watch photography today as had a spare evening


----------



## marcellolipi

Seiko Pilot


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION

gychang03 said:


> love the blue!


Ageeed blue looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mainly33

nice


----------



## Snaggletooth




----------



## gejay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinityten




----------

